# Beach question



## bulldogfish (Jan 12, 2011)

The family and I are planning a trip to the Perdido Key-Pensacola area this fall when the weather is a little cooler. I was curious if there is a beach in this area that allows me to surf fish and bring along my water-loving schnauzer?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

bulldogfish said:


> The family and I are planning a trip to the Perdido Key-Pensacola area this fall when the weather is a little cooler. I was curious if there is a beach in this area that allows me to surf fish and bring along my water-loving schnauzer?


Nope.
Although if you can get to one of the islands in the ICW off and west of Galvez Landing boat ramp, then yes.
Or Redfish Point which the rangers can not get to.


----------



## bulldogfish (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok, not familiar with these areas, but will start looking for them. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah, the beaches are not dog friendly here.


----------

